
Robotron: Eugene Jarvis' development of this iconic arcade game - videotopia
https://arcadeblogger.com/2020/06/27/the-development-of-robotron/
======
genjipress
Probably my favorite videogame of all time. And that's despite (or maybe
because) of the fact that even after all these years playing it, I'm still not
very good at it!

~~~
videotopia
Hard to argue with that assessment. Its certainly up there. Those early
Williams games were amazing.

